# Was steuert ihr alles über den PC



## Stefan101975 (27. Juli 2017)

Hi,

 

mich würde mal interessieren ob ihr euch Rechner nur zum zocken und arbeiten nutzt oder ob ihr damit auch irgendwelche Geräte im Haushalt/Garten steuert?

 

Gruß,

 

Stefan


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (29. Juli 2017)

Nur mein Magic Sense Love Toy für Camshows.


----------



## Aun (29. Juli 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (29. Juli 2017)

Zählt auch die Stereoanlage?


----------



## ZAM (31. Juli 2017)

Mh, steuert man nicht eher lieber alles mittlerweile mit Mobilgeräten, statt dem PC?


----------



## Stefan101975 (1. August 2017)

Mh, steuert man nicht eher lieber alles mittlerweile mit Mobilgeräten, statt dem PC? 

 

Stimmt, aber es soll ja noch Leute geben die altmodisch sind und den PC nutzen   . Ich meinte jetzt so in Richtung Haussteuerung wie z.B. Kameras, Alarmanlage usw...


----------



## ZAM (1. August 2017)

Stimmt, aber es soll ja noch Leute geben die altmodisch sind und den PC nutzen   . Ich meinte jetzt so in Richtung Haussteuerung wie z.B. Kameras, Alarmanlage usw... 

 

Auch dafür sind eher Mobilgeräte praktischer. ^^ Wobei meine Internet-Paranoia würde mir davon abraten, überhaupt irgendwas Sicherheitsrelevantes im Haus zu vernetzen


----------



## Tikume (1. August 2017)

Hab mal die PS4 über den PC gesteuert.

Aber wie schon bemerkt wurde - wenn greift man doch eher zum mobilen gerät und steuert darüber was anderes.

Den Sinn das Licht übers Handy anzumachen statt einfach kurz aufzustehen hat sich aber mir nich nicht erschlossen.


----------



## Freduffed (2. August 2017)

Mit dem PC würde ich das eher unpraktisch finden, mein Smartphone oder Tablet ist ja immer bei mir, mein PC steht in meinen Arbeitszimmer, von daher ist es nicht gerade praktisch wenn ich die Stereoanlage anschalten möchte und dann in mein Arbeitszimmer gehen muss. Da ist der weg zum PC weiter als zur Anlage selbst


----------



## foxie1990 (3. August 2017)

An meinem PC hängt sonst nur der Flatscreen zum Streamen von Filmen usw.


----------

